# couple noob questions



## Gooch (Oct 31, 2015)

1st when is ot best to take off alot of the fan leaves? and second someone had mentioned using molasses does anyone have an amount to add per gallon?


----------



## checklist (Oct 31, 2015)

One teaspoon (5ml) to one tablespoon (15ml) per gallon (4L).  Not sure about defoliation part.

The link has more info.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12692


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 31, 2015)

Those leaves are the Plants Solar Panels in which it gathers energy.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 31, 2015)

:vap-Bong_smokeron't take the fan leaves off until harvest. As WH said above, that is where the plant gets a lot of its energy.

Molasses is used in organic grows to feed the microbes in the soil.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 31, 2015)

Yes, what Rose said is the best advice. In hydro, you don't use molasses unless you are doing an organic type of hydro and then you really need to know what you are doing or it will mess up.


----------



## Gooch (Oct 31, 2015)

thanks rose and hush, i was unclear as to why someone had mentioned it to me when i was using hydro but i wanted to make sure i wasnt missing something. I would use some chemical booster i presume?


----------



## Gooch (Oct 31, 2015)

weedhopper thank you for the info i appreciate your help.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 1, 2015)

My pleasure.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 1, 2015)

Gooch said:


> thanks rose and hush, i was unclear as to why someone had mentioned it to me when i was using hydro but i wanted to make sure i wasnt missing something. I would use some chemical booster i presume?


 
I am not quite sure what you mean by chemical booster...do you mean additives?  If so, I am not much for a bunch of additives.  Over the years I have tried a myriad of additives including many "bloom boosters".  I have not really found any of them to make much difference in my grows.  IMO, keeping your grow space dialed in and watching your ppms and pH will result in a better grow than all the additives.


----------



## Gooch (Nov 1, 2015)

excellent thank you THG that is exactly what i was referring to, I just want to give my girls the best chance for success in sprite of my screw ups


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 2, 2015)

Yeah, I understand that.  This is a long process and there are hundreds of things that can go wrong.  Some people may benefit from some additives, but I personally have not found anything like bloom boosters to make much if any difference.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 2, 2015)

Gooch, you have the right attitude to be a good grower.  mojo to you.


----------



## Gooch (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks rose and im sure the more grows i do the better i will get its always a learning process, there is no simple way to learn anything other then trying and making mistakes


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 2, 2015)

I make new mistakes every grow.  Which is better than making the same mistakes over an over. :~)


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 3, 2015)

Nice to see a New grower willing to take advice. Your gonna do great,,and your in the right place too. Some very very good growers here. Green Mojo. :48:


----------

